# Jack's



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

When fly fishing for Jack's do you need to use steel bite tippet, or is a heavy mono ok?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Heavy mono will be just fine unless there are smacks around, then you may want the wire.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Mono is fine.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Mono or flouro


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Jack's "what"???


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Permit Rat said:


> Jack's "what"???


Jack's love of eating flies?


----------



## Eric Glass (Apr 8, 2010)

40# Fluoro works pretty good


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

There have been some pretty large ones coming in close to shore lately. Great topic. I have caught them with just mono but other toothy predators may cut it.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Keep one thing in mind. Make sure your tippet breaks 1st before the rod! Jacks are notorious for handing your rod it's last rights!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Golden said:


> Keep one thing in mind. Make sure your tippet breaks 1st before the rod! Jacks are notorious for handing your rod it's last rights!


Truth.

You don't need wire leaders for jacks. Don't even need them for smacks- a short length of 40# will do quite well. But don't use straight 40#. You need a "fuse" of 16 or 20# that so you can break off a big one rather than bust up your rod.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

I agree with Finn about both shock leader (I use 40# Fluoro with a loop knot to fly) and a 20# tippet between flyline and shock leader. A big jack may not stop before the end of your backing, creating a problem about what is going to break first. Jetties are the most likely place to find jacks this time of year. Hard to miss the major blow-ups on bait. However, without a boat they will usually find a rock to wrap you up on. Lost a few lines that way.


----------



## surfyak (Jan 13, 2006)

Sinking tip fly line. 6" of 20# shock leader loop to loop attached to the fly line and then 5' of 40# bite tippet. Helps from getting broken off on the rocks. Got this bad boy the weekend before last off port A north jetty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

Sixteen to twenty lb. bite tippet is ok for jacks. More importantly use enough rod and reel unless you just like playing tug of war for thirty minutes. Ten wt. to twelve wt. and a good drag: Galvan, Ross, Tibor, Nautilus, Hatch, or Abel. A used one piece Loomis crosscurrent will show up on various classifieds at times. That rod will take the pressure.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Make sure you got a link that can break as previously said or you might loose some gear...


----------

